# drying my bog oak



## patcannon (Sep 15, 2010)

Any one out there know much about kiln drying bog oak ?

I just got a log a few weeks ago .I believe it is between 8 and 12 Thousand years old.I will probably have it carbon dated

I had it sawn into boards. Maybe 145 board ft.

I made a small D.H. kiln no heat source ,only the dehumidfier itsellf . I have gotten 4 gallons of water out so far. The wood was over 30%M.C. When I cut it. Now it is at 13%M.C. The temp. of the kiln is slowly rising now it is at 106F.

Do I have to raise the temp? How High? If so how long should I hold it there?Any advise would be appreciated Thanks Pat


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

This sounds like an interesting process, do you have any photographs of this?


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

You may want to see if you can download a copy of this: USDA Agriculture Handbook 188, Dry Kiln Schedules for Commercial Woods,

If you do a search on "Kiln drying schedules for oak", there is a lot of info available that may let you figure it out using a wet/dry bulb thermometer.

Hope this helps

Go


----------

